# Reclaiming screen



## Fazy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

while trying to reclaim my screen everything was going fine but i ened up with this ..I used screen washer/screen clean/emulsion remover...If anyone can help I would appreciate it greatly


----------



## silvercougar (May 1, 2013)

looks like a heavy haze on your screen. Use a haze remover and a pressure washer to get it out.


----------



## Fazy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

Is there a haze that you would recommend?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have always said use a haze remover till recently. I just ordered some stuff from Easiway as it appears they have a non hazardous haze remover but on the recommendation of another member @Preston he claims their ink degrader will remove upon clean up. Since he has been at this longer then me I am going to see how it works. I tried the green stuff from Ryonet it does do a little but also has a abrader in it which constant use will degrade the screen. Franmar dhaze works great and I thought it was a enviro product till he pointed out it has hazardous chemicals in it. A quick look at the MSDS confirmed this


----------



## silvercougar (May 1, 2013)

There are 2 that I really like. The Franmar dehaze is what I use now it works really well. The other I've used before is the pink stuff by chemical consultants. It is a very heavy dehazer/ Degreaser that is very strong! If that does not get it out I don't know what will.


----------

